# Can I gloA2t for a minute?



## Double Barrel (Jun 28, 2014)

Ain't she purty?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes she is!


----------



## 880arm (Jun 29, 2014)

Indeed! :twothumbs


----------



## Tana (Jun 29, 2014)

:twothumbs


----------



## Double Barrel (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.. I honestly didn't even know what I had till I had bought it. I love the A2 and I hadn't ever laid eyes on a black A2. Then I started trying to find out more about them. I'm just getting into collecting and don't know a whole lot. I'm just lucky I was blessed with good taste, because I sure didn't buy it because it was rare..lol


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Jul 14, 2014)

Gorgeous, congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## rfe959 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd carry her.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 14, 2014)

Please, move it away from that rock


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 14, 2014)

Back in a mo just need my Anorak.............Oh yes very nice.


----------



## Double Barrel (Jul 19, 2014)

erehwyrevekool said:


> Gorgeous, congrats! :thumbsup:



Thank you very much!



mcnair55 said:


> Back in a mo just need my Anorak.............Oh yes very nice.



???...oh, thank you..lol



rfe959 said:


> I'd carry her.



I have so many A2's it hard to justify carrying her, now that I know I may never get the chance to get another. I do play with her a lot though..lol



cland72 said:


> Please, move it away from that rock



It's safe and sound now..haha


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## racemaster (Aug 14, 2014)

thats a nice looking toy there! take good care of her


----------



## mcm308 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ho huma na huma na..lol That is woody material...LOL. I will find me one... some day some day!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Double Barrel (Aug 24, 2014)

racemaster said:


> thats a nice looking toy there! take good care of her





mcm308 said:


> Ho huma na huma na..lol That is woody material...LOL. I will find me one... some day some day!




Thanks guys. I hope you get to snatch one up sometime, Matt. I know how much of an Aviator fan you are. I like any 4 flats, but the BK is special for sure. I feel very lucky to have found it. 
DB 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice! 4 flat A2 in ha-bk. that is indeed a rare collectors piece. I think I've only seen one other like this the past 5 years on cpf.


----------



## Illum (Aug 24, 2014)

Last time I saw one Atomic Chicken was still around. Asking price was $230 and that was back in 2007

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?171632



Illum said:


> as of Nov 2013 the Black A2 roster looks like this





Illum said:


> ```
> [COLOR=SlateGray][FONT=Verdana]
> A11597    [JNewell]               [Registered 12202007] [A2-HA-WH][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [FONT=Verdana]A14526    [510jack]               [Registered 11082007][/FONT]
> ...



Is yours A14848?


----------



## derfyled (Aug 28, 2014)

I simply HATE when you guys do that... it's very hard to wipe the drool on a keyboard...


Very nice A2 , in fact, the nicest one ever produced.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 2, 2014)

The purple one is nice too!


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 9, 2014)

*sigh* Beautiful. Makes me miss my A2, even though it was a late model round-body. 

Awesome score!


----------

